# Will You Shoot IBO Worlds '07 in Indiana?



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

With the latest update in location, I was wondering everbody's thoughts on this. Please vote accordingly.


----------



## bow47man (Jun 2, 2006)

*New Location*

i can dig it. 2 and one half states away not 5 states away. sweet. i will be there.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

My drive time went from 7hours to 2 1/2 hours that will be nice but is going to be hot that time of year.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Thought you might want to know about the weather during that time of year.

http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=771021&refer=


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

WHuffman said:


> Thought you might want to know about the weather during that time of year.
> 
> http://www.weatherbase.com/weather/weather.php3?s=771021&refer=


There was a heat wave going through the Midwest to Eastern U.S. during the IBO Worlds this year and Snowshoe was a nice relief from that. This most recent weather situation is what is on everybody's mind, but it is not the norm as Wayne's link suggests. Also if people are concerned about the weather, they need to remember Snowshoe weather can change in the blink of an eye and when the fog rolls in...you almost need to shoot broadheads to get through it. I hope the shoot in Anderson offers many activities for the family since most shooters bring their families to the IBO Worlds. I also hope lodging is adequate enough so that it is not a commuting shoot (Drive 30 mins back and forth each day). I also hope the facilities do not take advantage of the situation and jack room rates up exponentially...Snowshoe lodging rates were pretty steep. The fact that lodging was on-site at Snowshoe let people park and not need to drive again until they left, this fostered shooter interactions since people were hanging out and walking around most of the day. I wish Anderson and the organizers the best of luck, because there is no second chance for a first impression.


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

I will probably shoot it no matter where, it is a little closer for me than snowshoe, will miss snowshoe, but I like change, see what Indiana has to offer, never know it may be the perfect shoot. I didn't think I would like Columbus Ga for the ASA Worlds either, it turned out to be one of the best shoots I have ever been to.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Dave2 said:


> I will probably shoot it no matter where, it is a little closer for me than snowshoe, will miss snowshoe, but I like change, see what Indiana has to offer, never know it may be the perfect shoot. I didn't think I would like Columbus Ga for the ASA Worlds either, it turned out to be one of the best shoots I have ever been to.


I think you are correct "We just won't know until we try".


----------



## cougarIIInow (Feb 16, 2003)

It is great for me. I can come home every evening and not have to pay for hotel expenses. I only live about 45 minutes south of there. Have a couple people ride with me and the gas prices will be no problem. I have been to Snowshoe a few times and will go back if they move it back there. The distance was not the factor in keeping me from going there.


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

the move for me cut the drive from 16 hours to 6 1/2 hours. much better, don't have to take as much vacation. maybe next year it will be moved to Nebraska.


----------



## gollie15 (Feb 25, 2003)

*Good Bye IBO*

Wonder what the weather's like in Georgia the second week in August?
:sad: ( besides wet )


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

If its possible to do it in 2 days. I sure dont see myself wasting 4-5 days of vacation to stay in some city in indiana.


----------



## LEP (Sep 25, 2005)

Snowshoe was a vacation for my family.. I cant afford 2 vacations so the IBO loses a member..I wish them the best...


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*Good Move*

I believe it was a good change by the IBO. In the late 90's it was in Shelbyville ILL, they ahd a great turnout only problem there was it was in a state park and had a in case law that cased problems. It will offer a change in shooting styles and terrian. The following year it moved to Flatwoods WV anyone that was there had alot of driving to do but it worked, I think it good to move it periodically to give some more midwesterners a chance to go if possible. Sure it would be nice to have it in our own backyards but if a person wants to go they will. For us the IBO will gain two people again and lok forward to a 12 hr drive and the heat. See ya there..


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

What the HELL are you guy's crying about I have to help layout and set the ranges.


----------



## dead horse (Sep 4, 2006)

we are not sure if we will shoot or not -- we shoot cloverdale trad nationals every year- and im not sure i want to drive 11 hrs back up there for the worlds-- wifie and i really liked snowshoe --


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

I will shoot anderson In, it's a 3 1/2 hour drive. But I loved snowshoe we went for the whole week, rented a condo right on the side of the mt. Hopefully it will rotate back there some day. It's a 6 1/2 drive from KY to snowshoe but worth the drive. I think it will be different in IN, but I'm up for it, just hope my scores are. LOL


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I plan on going for sure. It's a much shorter drive for me and requires less time off work. It's tough to take to much time off work for the worlds when the guy who works next to me takes time off to go to them also. As far as the weather....................Nelsonville and Erie both have been miserably hot and humid in the past.................. It's called summer..:wink:


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Well I live on the VT NH border mid way up the states. I/we shoot all the triple crowns, so what is one more trip to IN. I understand guys wanting it closer to them, but there isn't one that doesn't make it at least a 14 hour trip (we tow a trailer to Erie) with Bedford being 19ish. It is what we do. It makes me shake my head for folks who think 6/7 hours is a long way, but to each their own. We are actually thinking that flying into Indi. and being pick up there at the airport and only spending 4 or 5 hour traveling might be cool for once. That would be a weekend shoot for us as we travel 2 hours plus one way to shoot on a givin sunday.


----------



## bbaumer (Jul 19, 2005)

*Where in Anderson?*

Doug,

Can you divulge, assuming you even know, the exact location?

Speculation on here is Mounds State park. I am only familiar with Fall Creek Conservation Club in Anderson.

Inquiring minds want to know.

Thanks,
Brent


----------



## ehb9000 (May 9, 2004)

*IBO World*

Wonder why they don't go back to the 3 day format?


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like I will just do the ASA Classic if I have to drive 20 hrs.


----------



## mainebearhunter (Oct 21, 2005)

*20 Hour Drive*

I will definitely not be going. 20 hours and nothing in sight for my family to do. Can someone please tell me what the **** is in Anderson that makes it a worthwhile place to shoot?


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

Maine... did you travel to snowshoe? It is about the same driving time and easier travel without all the mountains to get to Anderson. A very quick air plane ride out of Boston or Mancherster and I bet the same or simular out of Portland area. Snowshoe if you flew you had 3 to 5 hours of driving just to get there.

I did a search about Anderson and there is white water rafting, Indian ruins, Indy just a short 40 minutes away and more. Everyone is speculating with absolutely no idea what the IBO and the city of Anderson has in mind for the new location. It was the same way when it left Peek and Peek. How about we take a momnet and see what is going to be offered.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

a few of us flat landers welcome the IBO to Indiana.:wink: i will probably go and im sure many more from Iowa will go.

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## draw29 (Dec 11, 2004)

I will probally be going, but will be skipping Bedford for sure and probally Nelsonville. Liking the idea of a new place to shoot.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Anybody up for a guided bird watching tour? I see they have that in Anderson.


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

but, but, but i might have to drive further ...  and, and theres nothing to do in Indiana.   oh my god how will we ever be able to stand it with nothing to do at all..  oh god maybe we could just have fun with friends and shoot for a change.

at least Indiana has flush toliets..:wink: 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Target Tony said:


> but, but, but i might have to drive further ...  and, and theres nothing to do in Indiana.   oh my god how will we ever be able to stand it with nothing to do at all..  oh god maybe we could just have fun with friends and shoot for a change.
> 
> at least Indiana has flush toliets..:wink:
> 
> ...


Yea , i'll shoot with 3 or 4 other guys and the rest of the time will be spent driving back and forth to the room .


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

AS THIS WILL BE MY FIRST FULL 3-D SEASON I NEVER WENT TO SNOWSHOE. CAN'T HARDLY WAIT, 1 1/2 HOURS FROM THE HOUSE......:darkbeer:


----------



## mainebearhunter (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, I drove to WV. Left at 4:00 A.M. and arrived at 8:30 P.M. same day. Took my whole family who never had to get in a car to drive anywhere. All 6 of us and only two shooters(my son and I)16.5 hours. Now I am driving 20 hours in order to drive some more to see anything with my family and flying all of us anywhere is just not in the cards. 20 hours is a big deal for me and what happens to me and my family while there is important too.

I love the IBO. I am a state rep and I still can't seem to find the positive side of this yet. My ability to go and shoot is tied overall to a sense of responsibility to my family. The fact that we can be a family that is not living in the car to do something is important. The fact that I could also shoot was a great bonus. I want to go, but I will have to see how everything is setup and I will have to ensure that it is good for my whole family, and not just me.

I know, personally, many people who feel the same and they are devoted to this sport and the IBO. I'm hoping that announcements will be made soon that will clear up how things are going to be and we can all make our reservations and go shoot up the countryside. So far I still don't even know exactly where we are shooting. Hopefully, time will tell and we will al be happy about the end result.

Brian Fellows


----------



## Northforker (Oct 11, 2004)

*20 hours?*

Mapquest:
Guilford, ME US to Anderson, IN US 

Total Est. Time: 18 hours, 46 minutes
Total Est. Distance: 1155.83 miles

I usually beat mapquest by 10% on the driving time. That would make it about 17 hours, unless I have a carload of tiny bladders with me, then it might take 2 days


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Heck the IBO world shoot 2 hours away I think I might shoot in it next year sounds likes lots of fun.


----------



## redneckarcher29 (Oct 13, 2005)

*Nope...*

That is to far. Will not be going again. I really did like snowshoe and enjoyes shooting there for 5 years. But the time has come and I wont be there. It kinda is sad but thats way to far. thanks IBO.....NOT


----------



## blackclydesdale (Jan 26, 2006)

*GRNMTN*....SAME DRIVING TIME? What medication are you on? I want some!!! I understand what Maine pp are saying... we go to WV for past ++++ years who's counting? _As a Family!_ If you have not noticed ALOT OF PEOPLE GO AS FAMILIES....Anyways from Massachusetts its 639.06 miles for us and 11 hours to Snowshoe, vs. 864.70 miles and 14 hours...to Anderson IN... for YOU maybe You have lots of money...or no gamily.... if so want to share? (Money not family) because tickets from Portland, Maine are $328.00 or Manchester, NH $257.00 or Boston $273.00 to Anderson and for a family of 4 (ours being 2 adults and 4 kids all shooting) but normal family of *4 this is over $1000,00 after taxes.... in addition to renting car...Another $300.00 and Rooms... another $400.00? ok so for 5 days of family shooting we have now spent $1,700 before food.... gas.... *because nothing is close if you take the time to go to this web site and investigate; http://www.cityofanderson.com/ what about the college kids like Unity College in Maine... there driving time now is....18+ hours and 1119.59 miles... they brought what about 12-14 kids to shoot Snowshoe this year? *This was not a smart move on IBO's decision*. They seem to have forgotten that they are trying to get numbers up, NAA and ASA sounds like they may have alot more shooters next year!


----------



## mainebearhunter (Oct 21, 2005)

two kids, two grand parents and one wife. You do the math and double the bathroom breaks and other miscellaneous stops. 20 hours is a minimum and it could take longer.

But still.... I really would like to go. We'll just have to see how everything plays out.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

I understand what you are saying about driving so far but you are only thinking about yourselves. What about all the people in Nebraska, Kansas, South Dakota and other places west that have been in the same situation for the last 10 plus years. They have had to endure the drive or fly. Are you saying this was a bad move for the IBO based on it being bad for you or are you basing it on another reason? If you have some constructive critisism, we would like to hear it. The decision and the move has been made. In a couple of years it will move again and I am sure there will be people that will not be happy with that either. Every time the worlds move people have complained. The IBO has always put on a great shoot and I am sure that it will continue. 

If you are going to shoot the ASA next year, you will have a lot further drive than to Indiana.


----------



## blackclydesdale (Jan 26, 2006)

I am merely saying that I don't believe its a great choice based upon where the largest population centers are,_* I thought that two of the greatest population centers are the Northeast and the Southeast*_, I may be wrong, and *only the IBO officials will know this answer based on exact locations of its members*, but in all odds, based upon common knowledge I would believe the majority of the IBO members should be from the Northeast and Southeast,* Please any IBO officials who has the correct answer to this question I am all ears*.... Where are your majority of the members located? And can you tell me if there is a place for families to meet up with other families and friends like at Snowshoe, where majority of hotels are in the village... and you can walk to meet up with friends....? How far do we have to drive each day....? what is the perimeter of the entire ranges according to the Anderson Press release which states that *"Anderson Park, Rangeline Nature Preserve, Grandview golf course and Riverbend will be among the main competition venues" **How many more are there and what kind of perimeter for driving mile wise are we looking at...?????* Many questions have to be answered and we will all obviously have many more for IBO to answer....


----------



## tree_frog (Dec 17, 2003)

*checked on distances*

I have been told that the three venues mentioned on the Anderson web page at farthest are 4 miles or under from the Holiday Inn and Hoosier park. Not to bad in my opinion, if anyone remembers Flatwoods there was alot of driving just from Motels to the shoot location then up the mountain to the ranges. There is always going tobe some that won't go for whatever the reason but there are going to be more that might have a chance to go now. I believe that Ohio is one of the largest states with archers isn't it? 

Shelbyville, ILL years ago had alot of driving to do also and the turnout was still good. I say give it a chance and it is a persons choice to go if you feel its out of line then don't but let people make up their own minds most of us have one...:wink:


----------



## longbowdude (Jun 9, 2005)

I wonder if Anderson police will give IBO members a discount on DUI tickets.:darkbeer: LOL


----------



## Grnmtn (Feb 1, 2003)

I was sitting here on and off today deciding if I was going to respond or not. What the heck. The decision has been made and the tournament has been moved. There is never 100% agreement on the change especially from a membership so diverse as ours. I live the life as does my wife and two kids, one a teenage daughter and another almost there.... ever ride for 18 hours with a teen and a pre teen set of girls? I am fortunate that at times all or most of my family compete and we have built friendships with other families around the country because we travel to all the national legs. We are not build of money, but we make a point of putting money aside for doing these trips. We go on the cheap. Camping when we can and had our routine for the worlds down to a science on what we would bring for food and all. You want to know the quickest routes out of NE to any of the national legs, ask me. I have been doing it for ten years and it sure isn’t the map quest version. The MA loop I looked at from Springfield added almost 100 miles to the trip if not more plus tolls. We make the Bedford trip in 18, 18.5 hours. Anderson will be quicker as it isn’t as far south and the roads are more highway. For those wondering what is in Anderson... call for a visitors guide. or go to www.heartlandspirit.com . You can get a 20 page guide to everything from shopping, dinning, camping, lodging as well a listing of advertisers giving a plethora of things to do and see. Here is the 800 #, 1 800 533-6569 

It will be disappointing if the Maine contingent decides not to go. I spent the afternoon sitting in the bleachers in Springfield at the big E with the parents of a brother and sister from Unity college shooting there, my wife shot with their daughter. Very nice people and salt of the earth. Saw them again at the Easton Eagle eye where they shot under the lights only to see her hit the dot and he got to sit down. Great people and I never would have meet them without going. Now as far as the Unity bunch goes. Man my daughter is doing fundraisers all the time for girl scout things and class trips there. I am sure they have the resources and brain power to come up with a way to fund their trip. They seem as a resourceful bunch of college kids who get it done.

Now each time the tournament moves we look at it as an adventure and a new experience to be had. We all need to find away to bring more people into the sport. If it means opening it up to people in the mid west and making it easier for them to make the trip... let see if they come. If they do we get stronger in our voice. If not we know the membership is strong in the east where the worlds has been since very early in the IBO history and it can move that way if someone is willing to host it. 

So we can choose to suck on lemons or make lemonade. I say pass the sugar please.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Yep!!!


----------



## N2RCHRY (Feb 12, 2005)

Sounds like some of you need to take the family on a REAL vacation and just go to the big IBO shoot by yourself...


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*Will go to worlds.*

will go to worlds no matter where it is ben to every one that the ibo has had dont see me quiting as long as i can still shoot a bow we have to give anderson a chance like all the other host sites.


----------



## jk_mohler (May 5, 2005)

Anderson has proven itself to be the place for the world, Sorry not all of you whiny people dont agree, My drive time went from 9hrs to 15 min (traffic pending). Anderson my be hot, but it does have a lot to offer, ok so we dont have a ski lift; at least we dont have a fog delay that last all day and your shoot time has to be cancled. I am all for it!!!!!


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

JK, Can you tell us all about Anderson. Type of terrain at the shoot sites, attractions, things for the kids to do, etc....

Maybe in another thread? I, for one, would appreciate it. 

Rick


----------



## tgirt (Sep 10, 2006)

Anderson has verious terrain. While the over all area would certainly be considered flat there are Alot creeks and valleys that will provide good broken terrain. Doug and I have set many courses that are very challenging.(not just long but a good mix). There will be some courses that have open filled shoots but I think we can avoid an entire course like at nelsonville. There was speculation that the host facility was going to be mounds state park. That is not the case. We looked at mounds and it was nice but there really was'nt much room for shooting. I will post a new thread soon and tell you as much as I can there. It will be a family festival type atmostphere. I think those of you who don't come or don't bring your families will wish you had, although I certainly don't blame anyone for not wanting to drive 18-20 hours.
Hope to see you there though.

Tony Girt


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

tgirt said:


> Anderson has verious terrain. While the over all area would certainly be considered flat there are Alot creeks and valleys that will provide good broken terrain. Doug and I have set many courses that are very challenging.(not just long but a good mix). There will be some courses that have open filled shoots but I think we can avoid an entire course like at nelsonville. There was speculation that the host facility was going to be mounds state park. That is not the case. We looked at mounds and it was nice but there really was'nt much room for shooting. I will post a new thread soon and tell you as much as I can there. It will be a family festival type atmostphere. I think those of you who don't come or don't bring your families will wish you had, although I certainly don't blame anyone for not wanting to drive 18-20 hours.
> Hope to see you there though.
> 
> Tony Girt


Tony thanks for keeping us up-to-speed on this and we would greatly appreciate any further information you can provide on this. Tell Doug to park those crotch rockets and start planning Girtsapalooza 2007:wink:


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

I will shoot it next year.


----------



## Forest Man (Jan 14, 2005)

*tv*

i cant wait to shoot 20 targets and drive back to the hotel and watch TV


----------



## dead horse (Sep 4, 2006)

gees guys -im a country boy -- i really dont want to go to a city to shoot --i can watch tv at home and drive around in all the traffic


----------



## 3Darchr (Sep 9, 2006)

*will shoot the worlds*

will shoot the worlds no matter where it is.


----------



## Trumbull Archer (Mar 28, 2005)

I liked Snow Shoe,but will shoot the Worlds reguardless of where they are.
T.A.


----------



## melam (Mar 9, 2006)

*Will Go Back now..*

We had *stopped* going to the Worlds due to the fact it was in Snowshoe... the first couple years, we really enjoyed it and looked forward to going back.. but you can only take so much of a good thing..(haha).. we look forward to seeing new terrain, new activities, and maybe being able to eat out without having to sell off our first-born at the new site...

Anyone know what the numbers have done since beginning to shoot at Snowshoe? Did they decline each year or rise each year or stay about the same (see... i have a good idea about that answer but I want someone else to do the math! haha)

It is hard for those who live in the extreme west or east areas to be happy with any shoot that's not right in their door - and we all have a tendency to only look at what's best for 'us'... 

Didn't we hear this same argument when the shoot moved TO snowshoe?

=) ~ Kygirl ~


----------



## tgirt (Sep 10, 2006)

*Snowshoe Numbers*

2001---2698
2002---2603
2003----?
2004---2172
2005---1857
2006---1922

Not sure on 03 numbers but it showed a steady decline.


----------



## hammertimebell (Sep 15, 2006)

Wow, well put. I live in Indiana and am just starting out in the sport. Because of this all happening so close I am really looking forward to going. I will be taking our 3 kids I'm sure, just for the experience. It will give me the oppurtunity to see just how much more serious I want to get with my shooting. I love to travel, so possibly when it moves again I will look forward to it that much more having seen it so close to home the first time!!


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*I will miss it in being at WV; loved Snowshoe.....*

but I will shoot it no matter where it is.

J


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*It was a 6 hour drive for me.*

Now it is a 14 hour drive. I think I'll just fly. I am going to try to go. I am not going to NOT GO because it is in Indiana. If I don't go it will be because something came up. This year's worlds was my first ever national tournament. I had a ball. I will certainly try to make it next year no matter where it is.


----------



## boaritupya (Jul 28, 2004)

*???????????????*

My wife and I are thinking of going and it can be up to a 30 hour flight plus all the crap that goes with international travel. Then we'll have to hire a car and find accomadation, so I'd swap a few hours driving any day :wink:


----------



## pappyjackg (Aug 17, 2006)

*World shoot 2007*

I have several freinds that say they will not be shooting the world round because of location change. My wife goes along with me to the world shoot & loved snowshoe, but is happy to go a long to Anderson, We have made the decision to try it this Year, I am concerned with temps maybe extremely warm at this time of the year.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I may actually be going. Much cheaper for me to fly to Chicago and rent a car then to do the same to go to Snowshoe...besides, I have a friend in Anderson that could put me up.

Here's another tidbit  I have it from a good source in the Anderson, Indiana business community that the one and only Ed McPherson has been pitching business plans to build a new bow company in Anderson...seeking a bit of a tax advantage etc... I doubt it has anything to do with the IBO's decision, but it certainly won't hurt him to see the worlds there if he does get a new company going by then:zip:


----------



## Punch_Master (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm SO glad they moved it off that stupid mountain. I was there every year it was at Snowshoe and I was TIRED of walking those dangerous courses. I have a bad knee and it HATED that mountain. I go to 3D shoots to fling arrows at foam targets not to take a endurance and agility test. Maybe there will even be level practice butts now? Haven't decided whether I'm going this year or not. If I don't go it won't be because of the new location or the distance. The biggest thing is my friends and I are just growing tired of doing the Worlds year after year. We might just skip a year or two.


----------



## aceshtr (Feb 23, 2006)

Now each time the tournament moves we look at it as an adventure and a new experience to be had. We all need to find away to bring more people into the sport. If it means opening it up to people in the mid west and making it easier for them to make the trip... let see if they come. If they do we get stronger in our voice. If not we know the membership is strong in the east where the worlds has been since very early in the IBO history and it can move that way if someone is willing to host it. 

So we can choose to suck on lemons or make lemonade. I say pass the sugar please.[/QUOTE]
Well said. I don`t have a problem with it moving around. If I have the funds I will go, doesn`t matter where, if I don`t then I guess I will have to sit that one out.I like when it moves because you see new places and new faces so you hope that person passes it along to someone else and they all become involved enough to follow the shoot wherever it may go.The first time I shot the worlds was in Brighton, Michigan and I think this was the first time it was called a world championship, so it was interesting to see where it was going next. Let`s just give this a chance and see what they have to offer. ALSO, let`s just have FUN,FUN,FUN!!:wink: :RockOn:


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Hotel information is now posted on the City of Anderson Website. It does not include the camping info yet. That is forthcoming. Click on the IBO Logo.

www.cityofanderson.com


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Camping info is now on www.cityofanderson.com


----------



## 3DZapper (Dec 30, 2002)

I just realized what I am going to miss about Snowshoe, another chance to see the Lilly Brothers.:sad: I just listened to the Orange Blossom Special at about 105db on my all tube driven Klipschorns. Put me right back in the village. 
Bye gotta hit repeat on the Cd!!!!:tongue: 

Rick


----------



## CASHMONEY (Oct 12, 2006)

I have lived in southern Indiana for almost 40 years and have only wanted to go to anderson 1 time if that tells you anything. You wont see me there especially if it is at Mounds SP


----------



## dgirt (Jul 1, 2003)

CASHMONEY said:


> I have lived in southern Indiana for almost 40 years and have only wanted to go to anderson 1 time if that tells you anything. You wont see me there especially if it is at Mounds SP



It's not going to be at Mound Park. There are 3 other sites we are using. Heavy woods to some open fields. 

I live in Anderson and there is nothing wrong with Anderson. The lady doing the info on the shoot has been getting calls every day from people looking forward to coming here. Very very few negetive responses from the people calling about the shoot.


----------



## Maineman (May 24, 2002)

Lovin the move. Haven't been to the World's since the 20 target weather fiasco a couple years back. I'll bring the Pimm's. 

Sam


----------



## PJBinMI (Oct 31, 2003)

*BAck*

Hi all I've been away awhile and most of it was because of Snowshoe. The place was nice and for me reasonable, but with driving time and the extensions it turned into a week ordeal. We tried to use it as a vaccation also but the shoot sucked because of wheather changes. When it was nice it was out standing. I could never figure out why they didn't just have a "bail out" range or 2 at the bottom for bad wheather, ever notice how at the top it sucked and IF you drove down it was nice?? Anyways I welcome the change and MAY shoot it this year to try it out. I wish them the best.

Patrick


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

I will be there along with alot of old friends that I shot with 10 years ago. Back before I had a family it was nothing to tell my loving wife that I had a 3-D to goto for a couple of days, So I can understand why a few shooters are a little upset with Anderson Indiana being the chosen for the world. But Im glad it is in Anderson because I only live twenty minutes away, all the years that had shot archery none of my family was able to see me shoot, and now they will get to go and mabye decide to try the sport out and mabye fall in love with as I have done.


----------



## 3Daddict (Oct 19, 2004)

*maine*

hey brian, i understand your plight,but the shoot has been moved, there is nothing we can do about it. I'm back in the shooting loop this coming year, maybe you can take a separate vaca with the family and a bunch of us "mainers" can group up and go show those "flatlanders" whats up?
you up for it?


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Glad to see the folks from Maine coming down. We are looking forward to having you as our guests.:welcome:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, i was fully against the move to anderson when they first announced it, but i guess it really might work out for the best. What i am worried about, is when we have to trolly back and forth to ranges. The IBO isnt a small 2 man organization. I think they could find somewhere where there would be a good course setup, AND its all accesible just like everything was at snowshoe. 

Well, i guess we'll see then


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Mike,
We are glad you are coming to Anderson next year. We understand your concern with traveling to each shooting location. I think that you will find, for the most part, it will be no different than Snowshoe. I have had to catch a shuttle or drive to a location each year that I was at Snowshoe. 

We are trying to make it a convenient as possible for the shooters. You will be able to drive to the locations or take provided transportation. All sites, with the exception of one, will have no more travel time that going from one side of Snowshoe to the other.


----------



## 3DGRL (Sep 11, 2006)

Snowshoe was an almost perfect location for the Worlds, but I think that any faithful IBO member would shoot no matter where it was held...when archery is your passion, you have no choice!! All any of us can do is give it a try. Anything's worth trying once...as long as the IBO family is there, you can count me in.


----------



## xsmasherj (Oct 12, 2005)

Ill be there...The better half and kid arre horse freaks so it should be fun.


----------



## bowman69 (Aug 10, 2004)

*List of quifiers*

Guys I'm not new to 3-D but still real green and I started shooting competitively last year. I did pretty good for my first year won some but not all and usally placed in the top 5 but we have few if any IBOs in OK. Where do I have to go to quilify and I don't mind driving as long as its not more than say 250 miles. Oh and I have already made arragement to go to the ASA Classic so I don't have a problem with shooters that are out of my league and Crackers is builting me an OG so at least I'll look like I'm supposed to be there.


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Bowman - I don't think all qualifiers have been scheduled yet. You can go to the IBO website (www.ibo.net). Go to "schedule". Click on "world qualifier" and select your state. This will give you a list with dates and locals.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

do you have to be an IBO member to shoot it?


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*Ibo Worlds*

I can't complain about the drive guys,I set right in the middle of it all:4.5 hrs to Bedford, 5 hrs to Erie, 45 mins to Nelsonville and this year 5 hrs to Snowshoe. To Anderson is the same drive for me that Bedford is. I think everybody needs to have an open mind about this, I understand the driving and off work problems, but give it a chance. I personally would like to see another state picked and not have 2 shoots in the same, but I'm willing to give it a try. I would shoot the worlds pretty much anywhere they hold them.
Jeff Jones
Ohio
IBO State Rep


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

AT - You do have to be a member but it is easy to do. Go to the IBO website and get the details. With your membership you get a subscription to Bowhunting World Magazine. That alone is worth the membership fee.


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

Seriously doubt that we will be going  

Samantha


----------

